# Effedrine and Caffien



## mikeystrong (Jan 13, 2014)

Just wondering about members experiences with this E+C combo. What dosage? when did you take it, pre-workout or in the morning? and anything else u guys can think of.


----------



## Magnus82 (Jan 13, 2014)

I have always done 25mg ephedrine,  200mg caffeine,  and 81mg aspirin 3xdaily.  You could start at once daily and work your way to 3.  Consider adding aspirin as it prolongs the effects.   Try it pre-workout as long as it is not  to late to disrupt your sleep.


----------



## lycan Venom (Jan 13, 2014)

I used to about 30 mins pre work out


----------



## Ironbuilt (Jan 13, 2014)

Basically speed. When u speed u burn more calories , with possible health risks. 

One claimed mechanism, is:
Ephedrine stimulates the release of norepinephrine, which preferentially burns white fat by increasing cAMP (cyclic adenosine monophosphate) levels.
The body tries to renormalise cAMP levels within the cells via production of phosphodiesterase. So the l33t body hackers add caffeine to inhibit phosphodiesterase production.
Aspirin inhibits prostaglandin production outside of the cells, which, in conjunction with caffeine, greatly prolongs the thermogenic effects and increased metabolism by sustaining elevated cAMP levels.
The individual pieces of this hypothetical body hack may (or may not) be accurate. The entire chain working out as described is suspiciously lacking in citable evidence.


----------



## chrisr116 (Jan 13, 2014)

Ephedrine works good for me for a dose or two, then I hardly notice it.  I get used to it way too fast.


----------



## gobot (Jan 13, 2014)

Is E easy to find?


----------



## LastChance (Jan 13, 2014)

Deleted


----------



## gobot (Jan 13, 2014)

So you just walk up to the pharm counter and ask for it?


----------



## lycan Venom (Jan 13, 2014)

you can't buy pure ephedrine legally... you  can buy psuedoephedrine  which is in allergy medications.  you are limited to an amount for DEA laws.

 you'll find mahung extract and willow bark in supplements.

 won't go into detail  but  you make can make meth  with ephedrine  which is why its in psuedo form or replaced with epinephrine hcl... as we all know... you can order it from  another  country possibly but I don't know and can't advise on that situation


----------



## gobot (Jan 13, 2014)

Well I definitely don't want to be involved with possible meth production so maybe I'll just stay away from it completely.


----------



## LastChance (Jan 13, 2014)

Deleted


----------



## LastChance (Jan 13, 2014)

Deleted


----------



## lycan Venom (Jan 13, 2014)

your honestly better off  finding E,C,A supplement from an approved source..  if you have adhd or add  you can get prescribed adderal  which is like old school diet pills  which were pure ephedrine or even medicinal meth....

I don't condone the use of drugs. just stating my opinions and sharing  what I know about the question at hand.


----------



## lycan Venom (Jan 13, 2014)

LastChance said:


> Primatene® Tablets
> Primatene Tablets
> Active Ingredients:
> Each tablet contains ephedrine hydrochloride USP "bronchodilator", 12.5 mg and guaifenesin USP "expectorant", 200 mg.
> ...



 psuedo, hcl, sulfate are the chemical structured bonds in which it can be broken down differently  to get to the base material pure ephedrine.. or for the digestion and half live.

just like aas.

the chemical bonds kept changing to deter illegal practises from biker gangs and other alchemists.


----------



## mikeystrong (Jan 13, 2014)

Ya i bought these 8mg effedrine hcl tabs. and i started taking them with 200mg caffien pills. its pure effedrine. its the only active ingredient. Maybe this shit is legan in canada. I got it from a suppliment store (privately owned, not GNC or any of the big ones). Im starting by taking 24mg effedrine + 200mg caffien in the morning and once again befor workout. Ill deffinatly give the asparin a try also. If i see any real results ill post about it.


----------



## Ironbuilt (Jan 14, 2014)

Brokaid is OTC. 13$ I use for small copd issues .. Gobot you're young ,, more cardio.. Lol.


----------



## butthole69 (Jan 14, 2014)

Ironbuilt said:


> Brokaid is OTC. 13$ I use for small copd issues .. Gobot you're young ,, more cardio.. Lol.



Have you tried an albuterol inhaler?


----------



## mikeystrong (Jan 15, 2014)

butthole69 said:


> Have you tried an albuterol inhaler?



Got no clue what that is.. I dont have asthma?


----------



## Magnus82 (Jan 15, 2014)

mikeystrong said:


> Got no clue what that is.. I dont have asthma?[/
> 
> Think of it as clenbuterols little sister.  It is prescribed to treat or prevent bronchospasams.


----------



## chrisr116 (Jan 15, 2014)

Magnus82 said:


> mikeystrong said:
> 
> 
> > Got no clue what that is.. I dont have asthma?[/
> ...


----------



## Magnus82 (Jan 15, 2014)

chrisr116 said:


> Magnus82 said:
> 
> 
> > I have one from my last bronchitis episode.  How is the best way to use it?
> ...


----------



## mikeystrong (Jan 15, 2014)

I would like one of these magic inhalers!!


----------



## psych (Jan 15, 2014)




----------



## Ironbuilt (Jan 15, 2014)

Mikey Google image Advair , primatene mist  and flomax.  See all the inhalers you want. Put end to your upper lips and hit the trigger for a propelled dose of a medication..


----------



## mikeystrong (Jan 15, 2014)

Ironbuilt said:


> Mikey Google image Advair , primatene mist  and flomax.  See all the inhalers you want. Put end to your upper lips and hit the trigger for a propelled dose of a medication..



.....god dammit


----------

